# problema orario

## Maialovic

ogni volta che spengo il pc , e lo riaccendo dopo un po di tempo l'rario è sempre sfasato e devo risincarlo con rdate.

ho provato di tutto mache settare il file clock nel seguente modo 

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

niente....sempre settato in maniera errata...

se invece riavvio, nessuno problema (o forse visto ke ci sta meno di 30 a riavviare la differenza è minima????)

----------

## HoX

probabilmente il mio suggerimento è inutile, ma hai copiato /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome in /etc/localtime?

----------

## X-Drum

se hai windows oltre a linux sulla tua macchina settare il clock a "local"

va benissimo, ma dovresti anche fare le seguenti cose

dopo aver settato correttamente l'ora:

```
rm /etc/localtime
```

```
ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime
```

```
rm /etc/adjtime
```

```
hwclock --systohc
```

reboot

----------

## .:deadhead:.

la soluzione definitiva è poi installare openntpd e in 

```
etc/conf.d/clock
```

 settare systohc a yes

----------

## skypjack

Stesso identico problema, lo risettavo addirittura nel bios e niente da fare, sclerava sempre!!

Ho cancellato /etc/adjtime di netto, riavviato e settato l'ora nel bios.

Da quel giorno non sgarra più e i miei guai sono finiti (o meglio, i miei ritardi cronici!!).

Buona fortuna...

----------

## xveilsidex

sinceramente io ho avuto il vostro identico problema di orario sfalsato ( sia con windows che con gentoo ) cioè ogni volta che lo spegnevo e lo riaccendo vedevo l'orario sfalsato.... ho risolto il problema in maniera "hardware" .. ovvero ho cambiato la pila del bios.. e ora l'orario è sempre perfetto! sembra una kavolata ma esiste una piccola pila sulla scheda madre ke va cambiata in caso si abbiano problemi di questo tipo!

----------

## skypjack

Ahahah...

No, tranquillo, non sembra una cavolata e da perito tecnico ti giuro che ci ho pensato, ho controllato, e notato che il problema non era di tipo HW.

Pertanto, ho ripiegato, felicemente, sul SW...

----------

## xveilsidex

io senza pila nuova del bios non sono riuscito a ripiegare in nessuna maniera e dato che anche la pila del bios puo' arrivare al limite l'ho cambiata e ora l'orario va bene!

----------

## bandreabis

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Stesso identico problema, lo risettavo addirittura nel bios e niente da fare, sclerava sempre!!
> 
> Ho cancellato /etc/adjtime di netto, riavviato e settato l'ora nel bios.
> 
> Da quel giorno non sgarra più e i miei guai sono finiti (o meglio, i miei ritardi cronici!!).
> ...

 

Ecco, ho seguito il tuo consiglio (senza saperlo... infatti l'ho letto dopo...) e ora riavviando l'orario non sgarra.... ma perchè poi fa così??

Boh!

----------

## 102376

sto usando ntpd al boot, 

ma ho un problema con il portatile, come faccio a sistemare l'ora dopo che mi connetto ad internet???

uso knetworkmanager, diciamo che il demone dovrebbe partire dopo che mi connetto ad internet, 

qualche soluzione?

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> sto usando ntpd al boot, 
> 
> ma ho un problema con il portatile, come faccio a sistemare l'ora dopo che mi connetto ad internet???
> 
> uso knetworkmanager, diciamo che il demone dovrebbe partire dopo che mi connetto ad internet, 
> ...

 

non sò se ho capito bene il tuo problema,  vorresti ke ntpd parte dopo che ti sei collegato ad internet giusto ??? 

se la tua risposta è si, allora lo togli dal runlevel boot, e ti crei uno script da lanciare con cron che verifica se la rete è partita, se è partita allora lanci ntpd, viceversa rilanci lo script.

spero di aver più o meno centrato il problema.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> sto usando ntpd al boot, 
> 
> ma ho un problema con il portatile, come faccio a sistemare l'ora dopo che mi connetto ad internet???
> 
> uso knetworkmanager, diciamo che il demone dovrebbe partire dopo che mi connetto ad internet, 
> ...

 

Siamo un po' OT visto che non è più un problema di orario ma di come lanciare eseguire qualcosa solo durante la connessione a internet ...

knetworkmanager non permette di specificare un'azione da compire dopo la connessione ?

----------

